# Went to sleep in my (blank) Tee shirt, woke up (blank)



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Van Halen Tee shirt, woke up Hot for Teacher.

Your turn.....


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to bed in my Stones tshirt, woke up Shattered.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Went to sleep in my Rush shirt, woke up at 5/40 wondering why I would go to bed wearing clothes.


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

So went to bed in my Pink Floyd T-shirt… woke up comfortably numb.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Went drinking in my white turtleneck in the black forest in Germany, woke up naked from the waist down with a big cat on my chest - in Austria. (a little off topic, but unfortunately a true story)


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to bed in my Zep shirt, woke up Dazed and Confused.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Went to bed in my AC/DC T-shirt, woke up...



...THUN-DAH-STRUCK!!!!!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Went to bed in my Smiths t-shirt, woke up with a thorn in my side.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Went to bed in my James Brown t-shirt and woke up in a Cold Sweat


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Went to bed in my Johnny Cash t-shirt and woke up in San Quentin.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

......I came home one morning wearing my best friends wife's panties but I can't seem to think of the t-shirt that goes with that.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Beatles Tee Shirt. .. woke up, fell out of bed, dragged a comb across my head


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Went to sleep with a Nazareth T-shirt, woke up this morning and my dog was dead.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to bed in my Knack T-shirt woke up only to find out good girls really don’t


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Monkees t-shirt and woke up on the Last Train to Clarksville


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Went drinking in my white turtleneck in the black forest in Germany, woke up naked from the waist down with a big cat on my chest - in Austria. (a little off topic, but unfortunately a true story)


Tell me more, please!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Ti-Ron said:


> Tell me more, please!


Man it's a super long story that involves British nurses, East German spies, a long cab ride, and the Minister of National Defence.Perhaps one day.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Went to sleep in my Toronto Maple Leaf's T-shirt and woke up in the 7th game of the Stanley Cup 2022


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> Went to bed in my Toronto Maple Leaf's T-shirt and woke up in the 7th game of the Stanley Cup 2022


I think you're supposed to actually wake up, not keep dreaming...

I kid (kind of). I'm a life-long Leafs fan and since the mid-eighties I have devoted way too much time and energy to that team. And they always disappoint. Let's hope this year's different!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I think you're supposed to actually wake up, not keep dreaming...
> 
> I kid (kind of). I'm a life-long Leafs fan and since the mid-eighties I have devoted way too much time and energy to that team. And they always disappoint. Let's hope this year's different!


Are they getting Boston in the first round?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I went to sleep in my Smith & Wesson t-shirt and didn't wake up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Foghat t-shirt and woke up high on love.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Ten Years After t-shirt and woke up thinking it's getting harder.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Alice Cooper t-shirt and woke up elected.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Sex Pistols t-shirt and woke up pretty vacant.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Crowbar t-shirt and woke up, oh what a feeling.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my King Biscuit Boy t-shirt and woke up badly bent.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Jethro Tull t-shirt and woke up thick as a brick with locomotive breath.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Rory Gallagher t-shirt and woke up stage struck, a million miles away, with a tattoo.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Wayne County & the Electric Chairs t-shirt and woke up thinking, if you don't wanna fnck me baby, baby fnck off.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Went to sleep in my Wayne County & the Electric Chairs t-shirt and woke up thinking, if you don't wanna fnck me baby, baby fnck off.


My favorite so far......


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Went to sleep in my one size fits all Zappa t-shirt on sofa no. 1, woke up on sofa no. 2.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Went to sleep in my Cramps t-shirt and woke up naked, falling down the stairs.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Oct 28, 2017)

Went to sleep in my ELP tee shirt and woke up a lucky man indeed!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> Went to bed in my Toronto Maple Leaf's T-shirt and woke up in the 7th game of the Stanley Cup 2022


Went to sleep in my Boston Bruins T-shirt May 13, 2013 and woke up in Boston winning game 7 against the Toronto Maple Leafs in overtime,... ☮

Prior to this I went to sleep in the same T-shirt June 15, 2011 and woke up in Vancouver with the Stanley Cup,...☮

Truth be told,... I do *not* want the Bruins to meet the Leafs in the first round this year,... things are very different.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Who T-shirt and woke up telling myself I won't get fooled again.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my doors Tee shirt, woke up this morning and got myself a beer.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to bed in my Romantics T-shirt... and just talked in my sleep.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Black Crowes t-shirt and woke up Jealous Again


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Black Sabbath T-shirt and woke up Paranoid!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Specials t-shirt, and woke up in a Ghost Town.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Goldfinger shirt and woke up here in your bedroom


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Led Zep shirt and woke up climbing a stairway to heaven


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Megadeth T-shirt, and woke up dead.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Jam shirt and woke up down in the tube station at midnight


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Rick Astley shirt...........NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Ozzy T-shirt and woke up barking at the moon!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> Went to sleep in my Jam shirt and woke up down in the tube station at midnight


I _love_ that song. Played it at a highschool talent show in 198x, and instantly became "cool".


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Man it's a super long story that involves British nurses, East German spies, a long cab ride, and the Minister of National Defence.Perhaps one day.


 Sounds like a Robert Downey Sherlock Holmes plot.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Went to sleep in a Mamas and Papas T-shirt, woke up California Dreamin'.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Went to sleep in a Beatles T-shirt and woke up Yesterday


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

I went to sleep in my Leonard Cohen tshirt but woke up in a famous blue raincoat.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Went to sleep in my Megadeth T-shirt, and woke up dead.


Hope that Diana was worth it.


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

I tried to go to sleep in my The Pogues T-shirt but I woke up Lorelei.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Blondie t-shirt and one way or another I woke up at 11:59.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Hope that Diana was worth it.


A muse for at least half a dozen Megadeth songs?? Ya, I'd go there!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Deep Purple t-shirt and woke up with a strange kind of woman who could have been anyone's daughter.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Stray Cats t-shirt and woke up reckless with little miss prissy who was sexy and 17.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Dire Straits t-shirt and woke up in the gallery with lady writer once upon a time in the west.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in a Boston tshirt and woke up Smokin' with More than a Feeling.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in my Honeymoon Suite tshirt and woke up Burnin' in Love with a New Girl Now.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in my Fleetwood Mac tshirt, woke up, Oh Well!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Went to sleep in my ZZ Top T-shirt and Woke Up With Wood.


(Yes, that's a real song, kinda, from Afterburner)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> Went to sleep in my ZZ Top T-shirt and Woke Up With Wood.
> 
> 
> (Yes, that's a real song, kinda, from Afterburner)


Went to sleep in my ZZ Top t-shirt and woke up with my head in Mississippi!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Went to sleep in my Blondie t-shirt and one way or another I woke up at 11:59.


... woke up in the Rapture!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my U2 t-shirt and woke up Where the Streets Have No Name


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Rick Springfield shirt and woke up with Jesse’s girl.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Alice Cooper

Alone, raped and freezin'
Alone, cold and sneezin'
Alone down in Mexico
Alone


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Aerosmith T-shirt and woke up,.. well, on a train,... I met a dame,...she rather handsome,... we kind of looked the same.

Did it again the next night and woke up wanting to walk this way,


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Went to sleep in a PSY t-shirt and woke up Gangnam Style!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Cars T-shirt and woke up with my best friends girl.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Oct 28, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Yes tee shirt, woke up feeling fragile, so I headed out, took the first exit off the roundabout, aimed for the heart of the sunrise, but it turned out to be just a long distance runaround...


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Went to sleep in my Danko Jones t-shirt and woke up Full of Regret.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Joe Cocker Tee-shirt, woke up With a Little Help From My Friends.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Fell asleep in my Toronto Blue Jays T-shirt and woke up to find the Jays were behind 7-0 on their season opener. Fell back to sleep, woke up again and they had won the game 10 to 8.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Glenn Miller tee shirt and woke up In the mood.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Byrds shirt and all i did was turn turn turn


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Prince Tee shirt, woke up with Darling Nikki..


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Went to sleep in my Monkee's T-shirt and woke up on the Last Train To Clarksville.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Went to sleep in my Mad Season t-shirt and I woke up.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Verne said:


> Went to sleep in my Glenn Miller tee shirt and woke up In the mood.


Same thing happened when I wore my Rush tshirt!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

When to bed in my Queen tshirt and woke up on a Seaside Rendezvous with the Great King Rat which left me feeling Under Pressure like Death on Two Legs.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Went to bed in my Simon and Garfunkel t-shirt and woke up feelin' groovy.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Beatles t-shirt and woke up, fell out of bed, dragged a comb across my head. Found my way downstairs and drank a cup, looking up, I noticed I was late.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to bed in my Genesis tshirt and woke up to Scenes from a Nightsdream with Unquiet Slumbers for the Sleepers from Dancing with the Moonlit Knight. There was Blood on the Rooftops After the Ordeal.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Zep t-shirt and woke up Down by the Seaside.

(or in Kashmir)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Marvin Gaye t-shirt and woke wonder’n What’s Goin On?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Stevie Wonder t-shirt and woke up (very) Superstitious.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Pink Floyd T-shirt and woke up on the







OF THE


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Went to sleep in my Johnny Winter T-shirt and woke up still alive and well but every now and then it’s kinda hard to tell.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Went to sleep in my Johnny Winter T-shirt and woke up still alive and well but every now and then it’s kinda hard to tell.


Damn, I was gonna post that!

Went to sleep in my Tragically Hip t-shirt and woke up on the verge with a highway girl.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Rolling Stones t-shirt and woke up with a factory girl.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Steve Earl t-shirt and woke up with a Galway girl.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Rick Springfield t-shirt and woke up with Jessie's girl.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Supertramp t-shirt and woke up with another man's woman.
Went to sleep in my Atlanta Rhythm Section t-shirt and woke up with another man's woman.
Went to sleep in my Conway Twitty t-shirt and woke up with another man's woman.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Guess Who t-shirt and woke up with an American woman.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Great Big Sea t-shirt and woke up with something beautiful.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Martha & The Muffins t-shirt and woke up swimming at Echo Beach in someone else's shoes. 

[Still have my Martha & The Muffins records on vinyl.]


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Spoons tee shirt and woke up in Romantic traffic.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Police tee shirt and woke up Walking on the moon


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Go-Go’s t-shirt and woke up on Vacation.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> Went to sleep in my Spoons tee shirt and woke up in Romantic traffic.


_I _woke up in _my _Spoons Tee shirt and woke up Tell(ing) no Lies.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Box of frogs tee shirt and woke up Back where I started.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Cure t-shirt and woke up in a Hanging Garden.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Depeche Mode t-shirt and woke up Behind the Wheel


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Want to bed in my Bon Jovi T-Shirt and woke up in a bed of roses. ( I know cheesy )


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in a Greta Van Fleet tshirt and woke up in a Led Zeppelin shirt instead.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in an Alice Cooper tshirt and woke up in a Halo of Flies.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Went to sleep in my Type Of Negative t-shirt and woke up with My Girlfriend's Girlfriend.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Rancid shirt and woke up in Olympia WA


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

Went to sleep in my Aerosmith tshirt, woke up falling out of bed, screaming mama's little baby loves shortnin' bread.


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

Went to sleep in my Clutch tshirt, woke up to a bowl of clover honey and locusts flying in.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Van Halen t-shirt and woke up Hot For Teacher


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jdto said:


> Hot For Teacher


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my New Order t-shirt and woke up with Shell Shock.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Echo & the Bunnymen t-shirt and woke up under a Killing Moon.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Went to bed in my Cake t-shirt and woke up wearing a short skirt and loooooong jacket.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my RHCP’s t-shirt and woke up Under the Bridge.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> woke up Under the Bridge.


Down by the River? With Neil Young?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Jackson Browne T-shirt and woke up 'Running On Empty'.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Ralph McTell t-shirt and woke up on the streets of London.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I showed my daughter this thread, and she contributes the following:

Went to bed in my Elton John t-shirt, I woke up still standing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

BlueRocker said:


> Man it's a super long story that involves British nurses, East German spies, a long cab ride, and the Minister of National Defence.Perhaps one day.


Maybe it's just Austria, I got caught scaling a wall with AK-47s aimed at me. Also a true story.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Soundgarden t-shirt and woke up Outshined


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in my Warren Zevon tshirt, woke up with the werewolves of London.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to bed in my Pearl Jam tshirt, woke up a better man.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in my Def Leppard tshirt, woke up bringin' on the heartbreak.💔🎸


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

leftysg said:


> Went to sleep in my Warren Zevon tshirt, woke up with the werewolves of London.


I was thinking of posting that too. 
However, I was going to state '_as a_ Werewolf of London'. 🐺
with my hair being perfect.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Went to sleep in my Deep Purple t-shirt and woke up with a strange kind of woman who could have been anyone's daughter.


Gosh... Should get myself a DP tee!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Aright I gots one.

Fell asleep in my Alice in chains tee shirt and woke up in a box.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have many more if you're all willin'.

Some are quite risqué...

By the way, I love all the ones posted up to now, you guys are hilarious!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Went to sleep with my Led Zep t-shirt on, woke up "Going to California"

Went to sleep with my Nazareth t-shirt on, woke up covered in "Hair of the Dog"


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Herman's Hermits Tee shirt, woke up with Mrs. Brown's lovely daughter.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Simon & Garfunkel t-shirt and woke up with Mrs. Robinson.

Riffin' on this, of course:


Paul M said:


> Went to sleep in my Herman's Hermits Tee shirt, woke up with Mrs. Brown's lovely daughter.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Looking Glass t-shirt and woke up with Brandy. 

(Looking Glass t-shirt? As if.)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Allman Brothers t-shirt and woke up with Melissa. (That's more like it.)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Cars t-shirt and woke up with Candy-O.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Archies t-shirt and woke up with Betty and Veronica, oooh bang-shang-a-lang!.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Partridge Family t-shirt and woke up in love this morning.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Peggy Lee t-shirt and woke up with a fever.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Patsy Cline t-shirt and woke up crazy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Albert Collins t-shirt and woke up with too many dirty dishes..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Albert King t-shirt and woke up with my personal manager in Kansas City.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Professor Longhair t-shirt and woke up in the wee wee hours at Tipitina's.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Bob Dylan t-shirt and woke up just like a woman with Mr. Tambourine Man.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Mellencamp t-shirt and woke up in a Small Town.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Judas Priest t-shirt and woke up Screaming for Vengeance.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Church t-shirt, and woke up Under the Milky Way.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my (other) Megadeth t-shirt and woke up Sweating Bullets. (in Hanger 18)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Stanley Brothers t-shirt and woke up with a rank stranger.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Soggy Bottom Boy's t-shirt, and woke up in constant sorrow.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to bed in my U2 tee shirt and woke up feeling Bad


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Went to bed with my Grateful Dead T-shirt......

Still sleeping


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Tiny Bradshaw (or Colin James) tee shirt and woke up breaking up the house


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

went to sleep in my Edgar Winter tshirt and woke up as Frankenstein.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Went to sleep in my Chad Allan and the Expressions t-shirt and woke up shakin' all over.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Toto t-shirt and woke up in Africa


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in my Harlequin tshirt and woke up Thinking of You.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in my Billy Squier tshirt and woke up In the Dark...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Hound Dog Taylor t-shirt and woke up walking the ceiling with Sadie.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Tom Petty t-shirt and woke up Into the Great Wide Open


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Stephen Foster t-shirt and woke up with the old folks at home.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I went to sleep in my Beatles T shirt and woke up With a Little Help from my Friends.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my XYZ t-shirt and woke up Inside Out.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Violent Femmes t-shirt and woke up Gone Daddy Gone.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I went to sleep in my Divinyls tee and woke up and I touch myself.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in my Brownsville Station tshirt and woke up smokin' in the boysroom.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Wore My Beatles shirt. Woke up with Norwegian Wood.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my The Monks Tee shirt.... woke up with Drugs in my Pocket.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Heart t-shirt and woke up Alone.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Oct 28, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Max Webster tee shirt and woke up with a hangover...

Time for Alka Seltzer, Tang and a 50...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Johnny Cash t-shirt and woke up with a Burning Ring of Fire.

Must have been the vindaloo.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my ABBA t-shirt and woke up in Waterloo with a dancing queen.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Dead Kennedys t-shirt and woke up too drunk to fnck in a police truck.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Tonio K t-shirt and woke up with hatred.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Jimmy Buffet t-shirt and woke up in Margaritaville.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Bob Dylan t-shirt and woke up with the VD blues.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to sleep in my Slipknot t-shirt and woke to find All hope is gone


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my Love & Rockets t-shirt and woke up with No New Tail to Tell.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I went to sleep in my Temptations t-shirt and woke up in a Ball of Confusion.

(see what I did there?)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Went to bed in my Otis Redding t-shirt and woke up sittin' on the dock of the bay.


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

Went to bed in my Rod Stewart t-shirt, woke up with hot legs.


It was weird.


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

Went to bed in my Imperial Drag t-shirt, woke up and ...


I don't want to talk about it.🤣


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to bed in my Bon Jovi t-shirt and woke up and French kissed the morning


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Blondie Tee Shirt, woke up Dreaming.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Roy Orbison Tee shirt, woke up with a Pretty Woman.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Went to sleep in my Green Day Tee shirt, woke up in October.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul M said:


> Went to sleep in my Green Day Tee shirt, woke up in October.


Clever… cause that means September has ended.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Tried to sleep in my Toto Tee shirt, but was kept awake because drums echo in the night.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Mountain t-shirt and woke up with a Mississippi Queen…you know what I mean, she taught me everything.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Kinks t-shirt and woke up on a sunny afternoon with Lola.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Went to sleep in my Mountain t-shirt and woke up with a Mississippi Queen…you know what I mean, she taught me everything.


and took you on a Nantucket Sleighride?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my XTC t-shirt and woke up with my Senses Working Overtime


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Went to sleep in my Led Zep t-shirt and woke up with The Crunge. 

(Eww.)


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to sleep in my Genesis tshirt and woke up hungry...beside an angel standing in the sun and crying with a loud voice.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Went to sleep in my G'n'R t-shirt and woke up in the cold November Rain


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

Went to bed in my Gordon Lightfoot t-shirt.


Slept all day.


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

Went to bed in my Zappa t-shirt.

Woke up and my peaches were en regalia.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to sleep in my George Harrison t-shirt and woke up All Those Years Ago.


----------

